# Repairing plastic on shower room sink



## Lesleykh

Hi,

I have a fold down sink which slots into two small round cradles on either side. These cradles are cracked and let small amounts of water trickle into the cupboard behind when the sink is emptied.

I'd like to repair the cracks and some sort of moldable filler would seem to me to be the answer. I have found this online and wonder if anyone has used it. Plastex

Is there anything else anyone would suggest using?

Cheers,
Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh

OK - Does anyone have any ideas for how to repair plastic?

Come on guys. Ours can't be the first sink to get a small crack.

Lesley


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I am not sure quite how it is done but there are specialists who can do plastic welds repairs. I spoke to this company at Shepton about it so I am aware it can be done. caravanmotorhomesolutions

I have no connection with this company. :wink:

Keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Could you use araldite.
I ask because I am unfamiliar with that type of sink and do not know if you can efffect a repair from behind.

Dave p


----------



## cronkle

I know a few people who have used:

http://www.captaintolley.com/

successfully if the cracks are not too large. The site describes the process.


----------



## rosalan

It really depends on the type of plastic and the nature of the cracks. GRP can be repaired, but even then it may depend whether the cracks are structural or cosmetic. Acrylics are moulded with heat when manufactured so would require a very different approach. May I sugest that O'Leary's invarioubly carry this type of unit and could be a cheaper, certainly quicker, option.
Alan


----------



## hymerbeliever

Wayside Adhesives (ebay id: mgracer10) (or click HERE) do an excellent but messy 2 part plastic repair kit of the kind used by professionals to repair bumpers and a farings etc. I used it to strenghten an ABS plastic shower tray and it comes with a solvent that prepares the surface of the ABS.

The stuff is black and sets very quickly. You can apply it from behind or make a V along the crack and fill from above then flatten with the supplied sheet before it sets and finally rub down. Drill holes either end to stop the crack propagating and fill those too. You'll have to spray the part if applying from above.


----------

